# Your thoughts on Scanpan



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been wanting to get a nonstick skillet and a small sauce pan with lid. Sur La Table currently has a set of from Scanpan on sale, 9¼" skillet and 3-qt. saucepan with lid for $89.99, with free shipping. http://www.surlatable.com/product/738781.do

I know nothing about Scanpan. Does anyone have experience with them? Pros? Cons? Are they heavy?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're reportedly tougher than generic non-stick, but the increase doesn't merit the high price. There was also a spate of bad coatings a year or two back.

You should be able to pick up a thick aluminum teflon pan for about $20 that will last 2-4 years or longer depending how careful you are with it. Then pick up another $20 dollar pan after that. Those two sequential pans will last longer in total than the scanpan and cost much less.

I don't know why you'd want a non-stick saucepan. I've had them and the non-stick doesn't add anything to their use really. Plus they become useless for caramel and such as you can't accurately gauge color against the dark coating.


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about the quality. I actually don't need the saucepan to be non-stick, just the skillet. I was just curious as this set in particular is so inexpensive compare to the other Scanpan products.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you notice that the set is marked as "discontinued"?


----------

